# مجموعة محاضرات فيديو و بى دى إف فى المساحه المستوية للدكتور سعيد المغربى



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (3 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 

*هذه مجموعة محاضرات فيديو و بى دى إف فى المساحه المستوية للدكتور سعيد المغربى*
*وجدت أنها مفيدة جدا وقوية للغاية و أرى أن الدكتور سعيد بذل فيها جهدا بديعا*
*و للأسف وجدت عدد مرات التحميل صغير رغم عظم الفائدة المرجوة منها*
*خاصة لطلبة الفرقة الأولى فى كليات الهندسة المدنية طلبة معاهد المساحة*​ 

*وكذلك للمهتمين بهذا العلم الشيق الماتع*​ 

*ولا أطلب منكم شكرا لكن كل رجائى هوا دعواتكم لى و للدكتور الفاضل سعيد المغربى*
*وهو أستاذ مساحة فى كلية الهندسة جامعة الأزهر*​ 

*و أرجو من كل أحد يمكنه أن يقدم لنا محاضرات الكترونية سواء فيديو أو بوربينت أو بى دى إف*​ 

*ألا يتأخر و أن يبادر مثل الدكتور سعيد والدكتور عاطف العراقى*​ 


*آسف للإطالة .....و أرجو من الجميع نقل الموضوع إلى منتديات أخرى حتى تعم الفائده*​ 

*إليكم اللنكات*​ 

*الفيديو أولا*​ 
*LECTURE 1 AN INTRODUCTION TO SURVEYIN (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURE 2 (part 1) LENGHT AND DISTANCE MEASUREMENTS (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRAY).rm*
*LECTURE 2 (part 2) LENGHT AND DISTANCE MEASUREMENTS (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRAY)_Edit.rm*
*LECTURE 2 (part 3) LENGHT AND DISTANCE MEASUREMENTS (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRAY).rm*
*LECTURE 3 (part 1) AREAS AND LAND SUBDIVISION (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURE 3 (part 2) AREAS AND LAND SUBDIVISION (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURE 4 (part 1) TRAVERSING (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURE 4 (part 2) TRAVERSING (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURE 4 (part 3) TRAVERSING (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURE 5 (part 1) LEVELLING (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURE 5 (part 2) LEVELLING (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURE 5 (part 3) LEVELLING (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURE 5 (praxis) LEVELLING TWO PEG TEST (DOWNLOADED FROM INTERNET).rm*
*LECTURE 5A LEVELLING TWO PEG TEST (DOWNLOADED FROM INTERNET).rm*
*LECTURE 6 (part 1) THEODOLITE (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURE 6 (part 2) THEODOLITE (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURE 7 (part 1) CALCULATION OF VOLUMES (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURE 7 (part 2) CALCULATION OF VOLUMES (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURE 8 (part 1) TOPOGRAHIC MAPS (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURE 8 (part 2) TOPOGRAHIC MAPS (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURE 8 (part 3) TOPOGRAHIC MAPS (BY PROF DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURES 9 (part 1) MAP INDEX IN EGYPT (BY PROD DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*
*LECTURES 9 (part 2) MAP INDEX IN EGYPT (BY PROD DR SAID ELMAGHRABY).rm*​


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (3 يوليو 2009)

أولا آسف على الخطأ فى اسم أستاذى الفاضل عاطف عراقى لانه اسمه عاطف عراقى بكرى وليس عاطف العراقى ولكنى كتبته هكذا لكثرة ما سمعته خطأ

ثانيا إليكم نفس المحاضرات ولكن بى دى إف وربما لاتظهر عندكم فى المتصفح سواء على شكل علامات إكس متتابعه ولكن قم بالضغط عليها الواحده تلو الأخرى


تلميح : سوف يطلب منك إدخال كلمة سر وهى dias































​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااا جزيلا بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير اخى وبارك فيك ماقصرت


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (4 يوليو 2009)

العفو اخى بارك الله فيك

نريد مشاركات فعالة لمن يهتم بهذا العلم

زنريد أرائكم فى الحلقات


----------



## odwan (5 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ورفع الله قدرك وحفظك 
وألف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع والمتميز


----------



## نهار حسين (6 يوليو 2009)

استاذي العزيز 
جَََََََََََــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خير الجزاء وان شاء الله المزيد من التألق والأزدهار


----------



## نهار حسين (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم لقد حملت ثمان اجزاء من المحاضرات والبقيه لم اتمكن من تحميلها يظهر لي في رساله (هل انت متاكد من اسم الرابط)ارجو المساعده لحاجتي
الماسه لها


----------



## falconsky2008 (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخى على هذا العلم النافع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## منذر محسن (9 يوليو 2009)

والله هذي محاظرات اكثر من رائعة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## البراء احمد عمر (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى ابراهيم ونفعنا الله بعلمك


----------



## نهار حسين (19 يوليو 2009)

:10:السلام عليكم ارجو المساعده لقد حملت سبعه اجزاء من المحاضرات والبقيه يظهر error ارجو الرد لحاجتي الماسه لهذه المحاضرات


----------



## منذر محسن (23 يوليو 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جــــــــزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## منذر محسن (23 يوليو 2009)

نهار اني عندي المحاضرات كاملة كوليلي يا محاضرة تريديها حتى ارفعها من جديد


----------



## ورد النيل (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخى الكريم انها فعلا مجموعة محاضرات ممتازة وجارى التحميل


----------



## AMR GODA (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
وذادك من علمه الواسع
وسدد خطاك


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على التشجيع

الأخت نهار مش عارف ايه سبب الخطأ

مش عارف هل ممكن تبعتى الرسالة بنصها


----------



## محمدين علي (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي المجهود الرائع و بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابو يزن (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الله يعطيك العافية و يبارك فيك على المحاضرات 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررر
.......
..


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز ابراهيم عبد الحميد و جزيل الشكر للدكتور سعيد
بارك الله لكم


----------



## تاج حمدى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور ياخى الاستاذ الدكتور سعيد المغربى من اساتذتى وله فضل كبير عليه 
اللهم بارك له فى علمه وفى عمره*


----------



## hasky2000 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم دماغك


----------



## mohdelmatteet (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المجهودات الرائعة وخالص حبنا ودعواتنا لكم بموفور الصحة والسعادة فى الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

